# Stomping the Ankles?



## still learning (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello, How many of you are aware of this strike on the attacker? Especially for women and children who can fight back an attacker.

If the attacker falls down and you can stomp his ankles (when he is on his face or back) at least several times if possible,(to break as many bones) to escape.

When stomping the attacker's ankles, he will have a hard time stand up and running after you. (especially in a rape situtions).

You may want to try this and practice it too? ......just another tool of our trade..........................Aloha


----------



## Martial Tucker (Mar 9, 2006)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, How many of you are aware of this strike on the attacker? Especially for women and children who can fight back an attacker.
> 
> If the attacker falls down and you can stomp his ankles (when he is on his face or back) at least several times if possible,(to break as many bones) to escape.
> 
> ...


We teach and practice stomps to the top of the foot, assuming your attacker is still standing, as the foot is easily broken there, but for most people, especially women or children, IMO if you get your attacker on the ground, immediately run away screaming for help.
You are putting yourself at great risk for little likely reward if you stand over a fallen attacker and attempt to stomp on his feet. You are setting yourself up for a leg sweep/takedown or a kick, or worse.
If escape is impossible, and your attacker is on the ground, stay away from his feet. Move towards his head, and if you get the chance, try to kick his head into the next county....


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 9, 2006)

The whole lower leg is a nice target for stomping kicks.  Even if you just manage to rake the shin bone with a stomping kick, it's still pretty darn painful.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Mar 9, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> The whole lower leg is a nice target for stomping kicks.  Even if you just manage to rake the shin bone with a stomping kick, it's still pretty darn painful.



Absolutely! I forgot to mention in my earlier post about stomping the top of the attacker's foot (just below the ankle, not down by the toes) that you can really inflict some pain if you rake the shin on the way down! 

Good thought, Grenadier!


----------



## still learning (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello, Yes, There will be many other things you can do, and he can kick you with his legs.   

I am just bringing this up as one choice if it presents it self to you. Many people are not aware of this strike to the ankles and what it can do to the attacker.

Thank-you for sharing.........Aloha


----------



## jonah2 (Mar 10, 2006)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, How many of you are aware of this strike on the attacker? Especially for women and children who can fight back an attacker.
> 
> If the attacker falls down and you can stomp his ankles (when he is on his face or back) at least several times if possible,(to break as many bones) to escape.
> 
> ...


Oh yes,
A very powerfull / devistating attack - as you know in kenpo these are indicated in a number of techs. The one that always makes me cringe is when standing behind the attacker after buckling him down to one or both knees then stomp the ankle on the back of his heel. From what i can foresee this will not just break, more like explode. Not sure I would use it but definately worth knowing in case you REALLY need it. If you do use it I don't think the other guy would walk again

jonah


----------



## MJS (Mar 10, 2006)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, How many of you are aware of this strike on the attacker? Especially for women and children who can fight back an attacker.
> 
> If the attacker falls down and you can stomp his ankles (when he is on his face or back) at least several times if possible,(to break as many bones) to escape.
> 
> ...


 
Stomping any part of the leg, preferably from the knee down, is an effective attack.  The instep, shin and ankle are great targets.  

Mike


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 10, 2006)

I have had someone accidentally fall on the back of my ankle while trying a technique.  There is a lot of pain!


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 10, 2006)

jonah2 said:
			
		

> Oh yes,
> A very powerfull / devistating attack - as you know in kenpo these are indicated in a number of techs. The one that always makes me cringe is when standing behind the attacker *after buckling him down to one or both knees then stomp the ankle on the back of his heel.* From what i can foresee this will not just break, more like explode. Not sure I would use it but definately worth knowing in case you REALLY need it. If you do use it I don't think the other guy would walk again
> 
> jonah


That's the one that came to mind as soon as I saw the title of the thread.  Another method I practice a lot is to sweep the foot to extend the leg, then stomp the side of the calf to damage both the ankle and the knee.  Another favorite is, after stomping the instep or toes, keep your foot on top of theirs to trap it.  Then push them over so that their ankle is damaged as they fall (since their foot is stuck).

I really like stomps and low-line kicks because they're deceptive, fast, and you don't sacrifice your stability for as long as you do when throwing higher kicks.


----------



## kickcatcher (Mar 10, 2006)

Stomps, shin-scrapes, shin-shin sweeps etc are all cool. Not magic answers, but not bad at all IMO.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 11, 2006)

an ankle stomp is more effective on a standing opponent.

like almost everyone else is mentioning, you can miss and still rake a shin or stomp the instep.  if you hit, their own body weight finishes the break for you.  or the sprain.  either way, they're not chasing you any time this week.


----------



## still learning (Mar 12, 2006)

Hello, Another thought on this....if you put your foot on his and step hard till he lands when you push him down!  his ankles will fracture. (face to face).  ..............Thank-you sharing,.........Aloha


----------

